# Adding Basement Bathroom. Rear discharge toilet install question



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

I don't know where you live but in the area that I'm familiar with doesn't allow those tees laying on their sides and the fernco type couplings, I can't see the rest of the pipe clearly :no:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

braindead said:


> I don't know where you live but in the area that I'm familiar with doesn't allow those tees laying on their sides and the fernco type couplings, I can't see the rest of the pipe clearly :no:


Same here. Also can't have tees on their back either(circled in red)
If that floor is above the sewer manhole you don't need a backwater valve. You don't have space with that layout anyways.
Whats the 2x11/2 tee for?


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks kinda hackey...


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

> BLUE is what my plumber added.


Are you sure it was a plumber??? 

I agree with the others.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that main stack 6" ?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

LateralConcepts said:


> Are you sure it was a plumber???
> 
> I agree with the others.


You need to have talk with your plumber. I see about 5 violations.:whistling2:
Did he pass inspection?


----------



## thred60 (Aug 16, 2014)

*backflush toliet*

_I'm pretty much going to do the same thing in my basement. The difference _
_being mine will be done the right way I hope. I want to do this the most_
_inexpensive way possible, and I know (diddly) about backflush toilets. Can I_
_get a little input on this._


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

thred60 said:


> _I'm pretty much going to do the same thing in my basement. The difference _
> _being mine will be done the right way I hope. I want to do this the most_
> _inexpensive way possible, and I know (diddly) about backflush toilets. Can I_
> _get a little input on this._


It's an old thread/post from 2011. If no results, start a new one with new titled.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

thred60 said:


> _I'm pretty much going to do the same thing in my basement. The difference _
> _being mine will be done the right way I hope. I want to do this the most_
> _inexpensive way possible, and I know (diddly) about backflush toilets. Can I_
> _get a little input on this._



You should start a new thread and pictures of what your doing help.


----------

